# Rain X on Heated Mirrors?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Excuse me if this is a stupid question, but can Rain X be used on heated door mirrors?

I have never tried it on it for fear of messing up the heating elements & am sure it must have some special coating on the glass hence making it a heated mirror?

TIA


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Not a stupid question, I think you will be fine.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Not sure tbh, I can't see what harm it could do other than maybe reducing the efficacy of the RainX. I'm sure someone will be along soon with a more certain answer


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Splendid, thanks guys for your nice answers so far.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the mirrors are heated then I would guess the heating element would evaporate and or dry up the water for clearer visability. Best check with the manufacturer of rain X if your not sure. :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Works very well on my gf's golf mate. Water runs of very quick


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Bigoggy said:


> Works very well on my gf's golf mate. Water runs of very quick


Cool, I'll check the bottle just in case but that's good to know it works on her Golf. :thumb:

At the moment I just find that water/rain just 'sticks' to the wing mirror glass and doesn't roll off like the rest of my windows that have been treated to Rain X.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Try armorall sheild for glass that is quite a goodn aswell. I put g1 on mine and it still beads like crazy


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah the heated mirrors probably only come on when the rear or front screen is on.
Wont do any harm the element is on the back of the mirror.
The coating is just anti glare but if you clean them with glass cleaner ipa etc etc then rainx certainly isnt going to affect it ( not like wire wool and sulphuric acid )


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I put gtech G5 on all my heated mirrors and it's fine


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Never had any problems on heated windows so I don't see why it would effect the mirrors as they are made off glass too.

Sutty.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Never had any problems with this on any of my glass (heated front and rear glass and mirrors) only thing I've found is that on the mirrors you do get a few water marks ! Mainly because the water is not moving along like on the windscreen :thumb:


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't think applying RainX on your heated mirrors will give you any trouble.... but...

I've applied sealant and a bit of QD to mine and all I get is beading... Looks nice, but I actually want the water to feck off, not sit there and look all pretty and that! Not to mention it limits visibility... 

I'm thinking of taking all the protection of and leaving them bare, so to speak. In the hope that any water will just run off and not sit on the glass... if that make sense.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I use Rainx on my heated mirrors regularly and have never had a problem


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

use rain x on my focus heated front/rear and door mirror glass with no probs what so ever.
so you should be fine fella


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks chaps. :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I use Angelwax H2Go on my heated mirrors and my heated rear screen with no problems.


----------



## AndyFL2 (Nov 2, 2011)

No on/off switch that i'm aware off on my beema, it seems they are on all the time whether i like it or not....and no problems with rainX.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyFL2 said:


> No on/off switch that i'm aware off on my beema, it seems they are on all the time whether i like it or not....and no problems with rainX.


Could be linked to your heated rear window (or heated front screen if you have one). Mine is.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Could be linked to your heated rear window (or heated front screen if you have one). Mine is.


Yup, mine are also on the same switch as the heated rear screen :thumb:


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

My Honda's heated mirrors are on all the time as was the mirrors of every Rover I've owned .

Rain X and all the other rain repellent products I've used over the years have had no effect on the glass at all .


----------

